

China Cracks Down on Tor Anonymity Network - pmikal
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/23736/?a=f

======
mustpax
I would be extremely cautious about connecting to these interim hosts that
provide access to the rest of the Tor network.

If I were a government bent on surveillance, the first thing I would do after
blacklisting legitimate hosts would be to publicize my own malicious
connection points. Here, little bee, have some honey.

~~~
chaosmachine
Honeypots attract bears, not bees. Bees make the honey.

<http://images.google.com/images?q=honeypot+bear>

~~~
mustpax
I might very well be wrong about that, my knowledge of English idioms can be
lacking at times.

However, in my experience bees are attracted to sugary material like honey
even though they themselves make it. And a Google image search returns many
results as well: <http://images.google.com/images?q=honeypot+bee>

~~~
buugs
Not to skew your point because indeed bees are attracted to honey but that
image search has less meaning as many honeypots have bees on them while
traditionaly bears are shown as being attracted to honey and therefore
honeypots.

------
gaoshan
Hmm... I've used Tor in the past when working from China. This could sort of
suck. It was dog slow but sometimes the only way to gain access.

FYI I used it to access sites that were blocked by the great firewall for no
conceivable reason (like pbworks.com and my own personal dev server).

------
NathanKP
I surprised that Chinese hackers don't try to find some way to DDOS their own
government. It'll probably be like a proletariat revolt. You can only mess
with people's internet so long before they'll start striking back.

I think its interesting how TOR is trying to work on realtime bridge
connections with IP address distributed through Twitter. Yet another great
realtime application for Twitter.

~~~
est
The GFW is implemented on the backbone Internet of China, you are suggesting
taking down the whole country's network.

Also there are thousands 'cyberpolice' for each province and city lurking on
public Internet every hour looking for possible crimes, it's hard to organize
an effective attack.

------
conflux0
Sometimes I wonder if at some point there are diminishing returns in the
prospect of censorship. Even if the chinese government puts vast amounts of
resources behind censoring the 10-15 thousand users of the Tor network, they
have a much larger population to worry about and those users are often
technically competent enough to circumvent the attempts at censorship by the
chinese government.

